
77% of Ad Blocking Users Feel Guilty about Blocking Ads - nreece
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/57e43749e4b05d3737be5784?timestamp=1474574566927
======
jrnichols
"Gladly, an adtech startup, surveyed 243 random users of the ad blocking
program Goodblock"

So, it's a pretty worthless survey. Got it.

------
CuriouslyC
I feel no guilt about blocking ads. Advertising as a concept is fundamentally
flawed. In most cases it is trying to create want where none previously
existed - using suffering for profit. It also is designed to subvert my value
estimation process, to cause me to make decisions that are not in my best
interests.

I view paid reviews by professional reviewers who have fairly objective
standards and are required by law to disclose the payment as a better
alternative.

If you feel that most people's value estimation process is missing something
that would cause your product to be a more attractive option, craft good
content that tells that story and push it through aggregators and social
media. Get conversations started on forums and blogs.

From the perspective of advertising, people are subjects to manipulate.
Instead, you should approach your customers as respected equals.

------
xkcd-sucks
It's unfortunate that the article didn't mention that the adtech company that
conducted the survey (Gladly) also makes the "adblocker" (Good block) whose
user base was surveyed to get these results.

------
Zooper
I don't, but how do I block ads like this disguised as articles?

